# Eleaf iPower 80w screen



## SarChasm (25/7/17)

Hi there

I got one of these mods last night, when messing around with it the first thing I noticed was that it looks like there's some sort of text/logo behind the main text and numbers.
I asked the previous owner and he too said he had no clue how to get rid of it?
Is this a feature that can be removed?
Any assistance would be much appreciated.

I tried taking a pic of the screen but it doesn't do justice, however if you zoom in and look in the center of the screen, starting around the ohm symbol you can see something almost behind the text. Looks like a word starting with an "E".




Thanks in advance.
SarChasm


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/7/17)

Mine does it as well. It is as a result of juice getting into the screen. Just try to live with it. Mine has been like that for months

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SarChasm (25/7/17)

Thanks to @SmokeyJoe for the speedy response.
Doesn't really bother me too much, she fires when she needs to so I'm happy


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/7/17)

SarChasm said:


> Thanks to @SmokeyJoe for the speedy response.
> Doesn't really bother me too much, she fires when she needs to so I'm happy


Same here. Irritates the crap out of me, but it works 100%


----------

